# can I let my rats play on the backyard?



## rgavrilov (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm getting a pair of fancy rats. 

Can I let them play outside on the backyard? or they will run away for sure?


----------



## D3V1N (Jul 16, 2010)

If and ONLY if you're watching them the entire time. Also if you're sure they won't run when you go to pick them up.

Charlie and Casper used to play outside all the time and when I was ready to go in or they were going off too far I'd just pick them up.

I got a new girl yesterday and I don't trust her to not run away when I go to pick her up so I haven't let her outside yet.


----------



## chunkfromfinger (Aug 18, 2010)

Is it escape proof? They can squash their skulls to fit through tiny places.


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

if its secure and you are with them it should be ok.


----------



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

Besides just escape, you have other things to worry about too. Predators don't care if you are standing near them. You won't be able to stop a predator from swooping. Rats don't always feel very safe out in the open in the day light. You could actually stress your rat out very much. The grass may have undesirable things in it. Any kind of chemicals in the grass may hurt them. Even if your neighbors use chemicals in their own back yard, it may seep into your yard. Wild insects can and will be eaten by rats and that can be dangerous since wild insects are not healthy for rats to eat.

Just some things to think about.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I totally agree with TamSmith, it is NOT a good idea :/


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Agreed, its not safe. If you want them to have outside play time, get a guinea pig/rabbit run and modify it so its secure. Most of them have a meshed area, and a shelter so the rat feels secure and is safe from predators. You can sit and watch, or even leave them unsupervised if its secure. Also make sure the area you are putting them in is cleaned. They don't have to go on grass, the sidewalk actually files their nails down, and if you fill it with toys can be just as fun. If I take mine outside not in the run, its one at a time and they don't leave my persons. I wouldn't take the chance with predators I have heard of rats being taken off shoulders before!!!!!!

Theres a safe way to do out time.


----------



## hannah (Mar 19, 2010)

Before you even put them in an outdoors pen that you deem secure, I would train your ratties to come when called. This is a good "trick" for your rats to know anyway, so if they surprised you by escaping ( which rats are professional at! ) you will have a good chance at getting them back. I consider this a must before I even consider letting my ratties out of doors... its like training your dog to come when called before letting him off of a leash at the park


----------

